# LR Mogrify stops working after LR v1.41 update



## MMarz (Apr 27, 2008)

just did the update to the most recent LR version, and LR Mogrify has ceased working...

The export dialog says either it isn't installed, which it is, or it isn't working properly..um, yeah...

I also have the LR Beta version installed.. 

Any suggestions?:?:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you downloaded the latest version from Tim's site Michael?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Apr 28, 2008)

Latest version is 3.8', available here.


----------



## stasber (May 6, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Latest version is 3.8', available here.


According to Tim's Change Log, Ver 3.8 was "Updated for Lightroom 2.'."

And latest version is now 3.9 as of yesterday (and I only installed 3.8 the night before!).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2008)

stasber said:


> (and I only installed 3.8 the night before!).



Tim always does that to me too!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MMarz (May 20, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you downloaded the latest version from Tim's site Michael?



LR Mogrify is out again.  So it seems anytime I update LR for a new release, LR Mogrify stops working..  Am I supposed to make another "donation" every time LR updates in order to keep using Mogrify?  :roll:


----------



## stasber (May 20, 2008)

You had me worried there for a moment - I checked about an hour ago and it was version 3.9 - glad to say it still is! 

No you don't have to fork out for another version. When you donate you are presented with a download page which advises you that this is where you can get future updates from, without having to donate again.


----------



## MMarz (May 20, 2008)

stasber said:


> No you don't have to fork out for another version. When you donate you are presented with a download page which advises you that this is where you can get future updates from, without having to donate again.



So I need to remember where I downloaded from when I donated?  eewwww...


----------



## stasber (May 20, 2008)

Errr, the bad news is that it's written in bold on the page. Send him an email - if you still have the email receipt or his thank you note, reply and tell him your deepest darkest secret. Or just tell him you forgot to bookmark it


----------



## rene1879 (May 26, 2008)

I have the problem, that Mogrify isn't working anymore with LR 1.4.1 and mogrify 3.9'
 with windows. It's starts the windows shell window and finish after a very short time. The result is a black picture, 32kb...what is wrong?

thanks for help
reene


----------



## Aleksiej (Jun 17, 2008)

MMarz said:


> just did the update to the most recent LR version, and LR Mogrify has ceased working...
> 
> The export dialog says either it isn't installed, which it is, or it isn't working properly..um, yeah...
> 
> ...



Try this after Lightroom upgrade:
You must find Info.lua file and edit this:
"return {
    LrSdkVersion = 1.3,
  "

Change 1.3 on new version number of Lightroom and save this file if you can.

New tip:
I have another problem with creating color borders in LR2/Mogrify. 
Fix: I find (and save in another place) and delete a file: "Silvertone Preferences.agprefs" - and LR create new one.

I have new problem now.... When I was fighting with problem - I lost a full version of LR2/Mogrify, and the worst - a link to the full version ;-(
Help...


----------

